# DE treatment to concieve 2nd child



## tigershaz (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello Everyone,
I haven't been active on here for a while. We were TTC for 6 years and had a couple of failed IVF cycles with my own eggs (only one egg ever collected which failed to fertilize normally). We decided to give up treatment in 2011 and then amazingly conceived naturally and our DS was born in 2012. He is the light of our lives and growing up fast, starting school in September.

We are so grateful to have him but ever since he was born we have longed for a sibling for him, we aren't spring chickens (me 45 DH 49) and there aren't any other children in our immediate family so we really worry about him having no one around him family wise as an adult in the future, I'm also struggling with all of his pre-school friends having siblings born, he's the only one in his class without a sibling, there are endless pregnancy/birth announcements. I just can't seem to switch off this feeling of longing for another, but perhaps that never goes away.

We have not used contraception since he was born and have sadly had one chemical pregnancy and one early loss at 6 weeks in the last couple of years. I haven't been to see any clinics but I know in my heart of hearts that these early losses are telling me that my egg which were not in great shape and were very limited in numbers back in 2012 are now not an option, I've also started having weird cycles and periods that last three weeks so I'm sure that I'm now probably at the start of menopause.

We have been considering donor egg IVF abroad, and I wondered if anyone else is considering the same ie have one sibling using OE and one DE, and what your experiences have been? 

Love
Sharon xx


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi. Congratulations on your son.
Have a look on the donor egg section - there is lots there about de treatment for a second child.
The donor conception network also have information so it may be worth contacting them.
Good luck,
X x


----------

